# 3M Window Weld for Tranny Mount



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

Some of you may already have fixed this problem. I have a 2005 M6 with the suspension "Pedderized" and the tranny shift replaced with the GMM version. But the engine/transmission mounts are so soft, the shifter moves around as the car accelerates/decelerates. So following some advice on another site, I removed the tranny mount and filled the space between the two rubber pads with 3M WW. I first tapped one side then filled the void smoothing it off with a putty knife. I took off the tape and put it in our electric house oven at 175deg on the convection setting and left it there for about two days. It then set outside another two days. This solved the problem of the stuff not setting firm. Now with the tranny mount back in, the tranny stays put through all the maneuvering, the noise is quiet and the shifter is vibration free. You've got to give this stuff a try. I bought mine at Pep Boys (yea, I know).


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice first post......


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Lets us know how it holds up. Great idea.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it holds up great. mine's been on over two years now. i also have an Ingalls stiffy to control engine torquing. IMHO you should do the trans and the engine together (stiffy or new mounts) so you aren't moving stress points. i let mine cure "naturally" for a week. you have to really cotrol the temp if you heat cure it. a little too hot and you're starting over or worse.


----------

